# "FREYJA Next Generation Female Choir" released



## StrezovSampling (Sep 6, 2016)

The beauty of the female voice sampled with a no-holds-barred approach and combined with next-gen scripting. The female counterpart of the critically acclaimed WOTAN Male Choir. http://bit.ly/2cTInkn​
​
*About FREYJA*

After the apocalyptic StormChoir, the mighty WOTAN Male Choir and the unique Rhodope Ethnic Bulgarian Choir, FREYJA Female Choir marks a new milestone in the renowned choral series of Strezov Sampling focusing on the soft and emotional sounds of the female choir.

Comprised of ten altos and ten sopranos, all part of many choir recording sessions for artists like Two Steps from Hell, and recorded in the Sofia Session Studio *FREYJA* sets a new standard in choral sampling introducing the brandnew agile legato sampling technique allowing the user to seamlessly play polyphonic legato with every syllable in the library.

​

*Revolutionary Agile Legato*

Although there are many reasons FREYJA justifies to be called a next-gen library the biggest of them all is the brandnew Agile Legato. Uncountable hours of work went into creating this brandnew technique of combining true legato sampling with our Syllabuilding approach. Agile Legato not only allows the user to play legato with every syllable availabe in the library, but also features intelligent voice leading enabling polyphonic writing within just one patch. In other words: Hold down a chord in the left, play a melody with your right hand and have it all connected with legato transitions. This powerful feature is controllable by the most common of all midi cc controllers, the sustain pedal.

In addition to the Agile Legato FREYJA also features polyphonic true legato patches (Ah, Mm and MmAh) for both altos and sopranos with two different legato speeds, which gives you tons of flexibility when it comes to writing legato lines.






*Syllabuilder Engine 2.5*

When it comes to virtual choirs there are basically two approaches: Phrasebuilding (StormChoir series) and Wordbuilding (Rhodope series). Wotan combines the simplicity and sample recording of phrasebuilding with the advanced editing functions of wordbuilding. This allows you to have amazing sounding results within seconds, but also to build and create new sample content with only few mouse-clicks. Create complete choral patterns inside the GUI or connect different syllables and morph them to add motion to your choir arrangements. Save and Load complete lyric presets to quickly get yourself into the actual composition or enhance your setup with predefined quick words.

All samples have their natural attacks included. However if you want to tighten them up the Syllabuilder Engine allows you to set custom attack, release, volume and offset values for each field independently. Something first introduced by WOTAN Male Choir and before that greatly missed in all phrasebuilding choir libraries.






*Overview:*


Emotional and mystical sounding female choir
Completely separate recordings of ten altos and ten sopranos (additonal mixed women ensemble)
26 polyphonic legato combinations (agile and true legato)
Ah, Mm, MmAh polyphonic true legato recordings (slow and fast speed patches)
Altos range (c2-f4), Sopranos range (c3 - c5)
8 powerful syllables recorded within 3 dynamic layers
Sustain (1xRR) and Staccato (2xRR) samples
3 mic positions - Close, Decca, Hall + custom convolution reverb
Whispers with multiple RRs recorded for all syllables
The powerful Syllabuilder engine with CONNECT and MORPH modes that allow you to create your own sample content within Kontakt
Ability to Load and Save your lyrics, built-in preset manager
Integrated manual
 
Intro Price $279 ends September 30, 2016 (Normal Price $329)

http://bit.ly/2cTInkn

All the Best,
Team Strezov Sampling


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 6, 2016)

Great month!


----------



## kurtvanzo (Sep 6, 2016)

Sounds great in the video. Small point, but is it pronounced "Free-ha" or "Fray-ha" or...?


----------



## catsass (Sep 6, 2016)

kurtvanzo said:


> Sounds great in the video. Small point, but is it pronounced "Free-ha" or "Fray-ha" or...?


Fray-ah


----------



## JE Martinsen (Sep 6, 2016)

That is a beautiful demo piece by Mr Hochstatter! Absolutely gorgeous!

Looking forward to pair Freyja with Storm Choir II!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 6, 2016)

JE Martinsen said:


> That is a beautiful demo piece by Mr Hochstatter! Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Looking forward to pair Freyja with Storm Choir II!



Absolutely! Adam is a magnificent composer.

You would be amazed to hear the results of combining Wotan and Freyja with StormChoir II. They were both created to compliment each other and add rather than replace what's already there with StormChoir. If you sample voices doing standard sampling approach with lots of crossfading dynamic layers and tons of control you always end up in a synthetic sounding mess. You need to have different sessions and recording techniques to capture the full spectrum of choirs.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 8, 2016)

Sounds wonderful guys, great to hear another additional to your ever growing choir stable.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 12, 2016)

Freyja Walkthrough by STREZOV MUSIC PRODUCTIONS


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 12, 2016)

Hello,

I just bought freyja, but didn't receive the download links.

Anybody having the same trouble? I'm used to buy libraries on line and always receive them right away.


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 12, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> Hello,
> 
> I just bought freyja, but didn't receive the download links.
> 
> Anybody having the same trouble? I'm used to buy libraries on line and always receive them right away.



Hello there,

if you haven't received your download links yet please just wait a bit. It usually takes some time during releases since there are a lot of guys buying at the same time. Also make sure to check your spam folder. Sometimes emails end up there.

If you haven't received your download links within the next 12 hours just write us an email and we will send them to you asap.

All the Best,
Team Strezov Sampling.


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 12, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello there,
> 
> if you haven't received your download links yet please just wait a bit. It usually takes some time during releases since there are a lot of guys buying at the same time. Also make sure to check your spam folder. Sometimes emails end up there.
> 
> ...



Hello,

I just checked the my spam and it's not there.

I'm worried because I didn't even receive a confirmation of the order, nor the receipt of paypal.

I just sent you my e-mail through pm.


----------



## Lawson. (Sep 12, 2016)

Congrats on this new release, guys! It sounds beautiful, and the polyphonic legato has totally blown my mind.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Sep 13, 2016)

Just watched the walkthrough, sounds stunning. I can see this library adding that special layer of emotion into pieces.


----------



## mickeyl (Sep 13, 2016)

I can't stop playing it... the legato patches feel so smooth! I'm now really looking forward to the Wotan update that integrates the new scripting! Fabulous. Oh, and thanks for the Wotan cross grade coupon!


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 13, 2016)

FREYJA is different as Strezov Sampling did promise. I have now several Choir Libraries in use and I see that FREYJA Female Choir is different from all the other as well great Choir Libraries. Heads-up for everyone who is looking for a next gen library:


----------



## R.Cato (Sep 14, 2016)

Thorsten, is there a reason you panned everything hard left and right at the beginning of your video?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

R.Cato said:


> Thorsten, is there a reason you panned everything hard left and right at the beginning of your video?


Hi R.Cato,

there is indeed a reason, I did pan in my prep and forgot to pan to the middle when I hit record. Later I saw it and corrected it)
Cheers,
Thorsten


----------



## mac (Sep 14, 2016)

I see a few users are loving Freyja, but could someone quickly explain what makes it preferable to Venus, or Voxos for example? Is it the sound, the wordbuilder function, or are the legatos that much better?

Also, it seems that you cannot keyswitch between an 'ah' to an 'mm' for example. Does that feel limiting in use?


----------



## Dirk Ehlert (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm doing a live stream later today on Freyja and the demo that I did for the lib. 8.30 pm UST+2 (11.30am PST) in case you're interested.  
Cheers


----------



## JGRaynaud (Sep 14, 2016)

mac said:


> I see a few users are loving Freyja, but could someone quickly explain what makes it preferable to Venus, or Voxos for example? Is it the sound, the wordbuilder function, or are the legatos that much better?
> 
> Also, it seems that you cannot keyswitch between an 'ah' to an 'mm' for example. Does that feel limiting in use?



Compared to Venus or Voxos ? The three points you wrote (sound, wordbuilder and legatos) are much better. 

Just for the example. The legato is polyphonic and incredibly powerful. You can play in live on your keyboard and it almost sounds already realistic. There is a virtual legato for each syllab in the wordbuilder (and it sounds really great, almost as good as the real legato patchs for slow lines, and better for fast lines ) so you can have a "uh" legato or "chak" legato just with one patch (and it's still polyphonic).

The sound is really better, and the sampling is very realistic compared to the other libraries. 

I'm a geek of orchestral sample libraries, have tested almost all of the orchestral libraries on the market and I have to say this library is one of the most impressive I ever used.. It's a must have. Check the demo I made (Ethereal Journey) in the official demos playlist and try to imagine the result you would have with another library.. It would be impossible to be as realistic as Freyja.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Sep 14, 2016)

modiel said:


> Compared to Venus or Voxos ? The three points you wrote (sound, wordbuilder and legatos) are much better.
> 
> Just for the example. The legato is polyphonic and incredibly powerful. You can play in live on your keyboard and it almost sounds already realistic. There is a virtual legato for each syllab in the wordbuilder (and it sounds really great, almost as good as the real legato patchs for slow lines, and better for fast lines ) so you can have a "uh" legato or "chak" legato just with one patch (and it's still polyphonic).
> 
> ...


Just had a listen to your demo. Lovely.
Can I ask which libraries you used (choir/vocal)? Was it Freyja and Wotan?


----------



## JGRaynaud (Sep 14, 2016)

SoNowWhat? said:


> Just had a listen to your demo. Lovely.
> Can I ask which libraries you used (choir/vocal)? Was it Freyja and Wotan?



Yes ! The choirs are 100% made with Freyja and Wotan. That's why I made an a cappella demo so you can hear and judge the quality of the two libraries without an orchestra for hide the potential imperfections of the samples.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 14, 2016)

modiel said:


> Compared to Venus or Voxos ? The three points you wrote (sound, wordbuilder and legatos) are much better.
> 
> Just for the example. The legato is polyphonic and incredibly powerful. You can play in live on your keyboard and it almost sounds already realistic. There is a virtual legato for each syllab in the wordbuilder (and it sounds really great, almost as good as the real legato patchs for slow lines, and better for fast lines ) so you can have a "uh" legato or "chak" legato just with one patch (and it's still polyphonic).
> 
> ...


Does Eric Whitacre know you "borrowed" his sound?


----------



## JGRaynaud (Sep 14, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Does Eric Whitacre know you "borrowed" his sound?


Haha ! it's a style before it's the Whitacre sound  You could ask to Eirik Ensenvalds if Whitacre knows he "borrowed" his sound.. but also ask to Whitacre if Tavener knows he 'borrowed" his sound, etc


----------



## mac (Sep 14, 2016)

Thanks @modiel 

Would a combo of Wotan and Freyja negate the need for SC2, or do these two libraries not go as 'epic'?


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 14, 2016)

mac said:


> Thanks @modiel
> 
> Would a combo of Wotan and Freyja negate the need for SC2, or do these two libraries not go as 'epic'?



Hello mac,

to answer your question:

No, because they all sound different. The main difference in sound is the vibrato. You can't do controllable vibrato with choirs if you want a realistic sound. It's impossible. StormChoir has molto vibrato, while Wotan and Freyja are more "classical" in tone. They don't have that over the top apocalyptic sound, but still can pull of "epic" or "trailerish" stuff. It's a question of sound whether StormChoir or Wotan and Freyja are the right tools to do the job.

The other difference is that StormChoir is not fully divided into sections (SATB), but men and women only.

We are planning to totally rescript StormChoir 2, so it has the same engine and features as Wotan and Freyja, which are both atm highly superior when it comes to playablity and features. Still they don't and will never make StormChoir redundant.

Hope this helps!


----------



## Ashermusic (Sep 14, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello mac,
> 
> to answer your question:
> 
> ...




Congrats George, it sounds terrific.


----------



## Rodney Money (Sep 14, 2016)

modiel said:


> Haha ! it's a style before it's the Whitacre sound  You could ask to Eirik Ensenvalds if Whitacre knows he "borrowed" his sound.. but also ask to Whitacre if Tavener knows he 'borrowed" his sound, etc


Where Tavener's harmony is more based on bitonality and effects produced with counterpoint within drones, I definitely see the influence in Ensenvalds where both he and Eric basically stack up the pitches in the diatonic scale mostly in minor then branching out to major when "emotion" is called upon.


----------



## mac (Sep 14, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Hello mac,
> 
> to answer your question:
> 
> ...



Sounds great, cheers!


----------



## Mundano (Sep 14, 2016)

Thank you @Enya for beginning this epic journey of sampling voices for choir-sound-like!


----------



## rap_ferr (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm loving Freyja!

Just wish I had wotan! :(


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 14, 2016)

rap_ferr said:


> I'm loving Freyja!
> 
> Just wish I had wotan! :(


Same here if Wotan would be as playable as Freyja. I really look forward to the upcoming changes to their older products StormChoir and Rhodope which I have and hope that those products get the new scripting and nextgen features.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 14, 2016)

modiel said:


> I'm a geek of orchestral sample libraries, have tested almost all of the orchestral libraries on the market and I have to say this library is one of the most impressive I ever used.. It's a must have.


I'll say! I wasn't even considering a choir library and I'm very impressed by the demos (Ethereal Journey and Sword Saint are my favorites)...so much so that I'm tempted to pick this up. Then I went over to the Brass Bundle page and listened to those demos too. Impressive!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Sep 15, 2016)

Thorsten Meyer said:


> Same here if Wotan would be as playable as Freyja. I really look forward to the upcoming changes to their older products StormChoir and Rhodope which I have and hope that those products get the new scripting and nextgen features.



Wotan will be first in line to receive the agile legato from Freyja. Fingers crossed, still in September or early October. it will be free for all owners of Wotan.


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 15, 2016)

StrezovSampling said:


> Wotan will be first in line to receive the agile legato from Freyja. Fingers crossed, still in September or early October. it will be free for all owners of Wotan.


Than I hope for a special


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 23, 2016)

Just to sum up my findings with Freyja

Freyja is an outstanding, unique, great sounding next gen woman choir libraries. Freyja is just great and extremely helpful and should be in every composers toolkit (template)


----------



## mac (Sep 24, 2016)

How's the CPU hit with Freyja?


----------



## Thorsten Meyer (Sep 24, 2016)

mac said:


> How's the CPU hit with Freyja?


CPU is fine here when using Freyja


----------



## frontline (Sep 26, 2016)

I decided to add Freyja to add some depth and additional colors to my current/limited _symphonic_ choir arsenal which includes Olympus Symphonic Choir (which is great/recommended) and EWSC. After several hours I am finding the CPU hit to be reasonable/minimal and both the sound and _playability_ of Freyja to be excellent. I am looking forward to adding Wotan once it is updated with some of Freyja's scripting features.


----------



## galactic orange (Sep 26, 2016)

frontline said:


> I decided to add Freyja to add some depth and additional colors to my current/limited _symphonic_ choir arsenal which includes Olympus Symphonic Orchestra (which is great/recommended) and EWSO. After several hours I am finding the CPU hit to be reasonable/minimal and both the sound and _playability_ of Freyja to be excellent. I am looking forward to adding Wotan once it is updated with some of Freyja's scripting features.


I purchased and installed Freyja yesterday and I'm really looking forward to using it. I only had a certain _smaller_, basic library before but decided not to upgrade that and instead go with Freyja and eventually Wotan (when my budget or a sale allows!). I just love the sound and I think it will fit better the kind of music I make. This is my first Strezov instrument and I have a feeling that these will be some of my most used template staples. I'm glad to hear that the CPU hit is reasonable!


----------



## pianoman239 (Sep 27, 2016)

JE Martinsen said:


> That is a beautiful demo piece by Mr Hochstatter! Absolutely gorgeous!
> 
> Looking forward to pair Freyja with Storm Choir II!


Thank you!


----------



## StrezovSampling (Oct 3, 2016)

The Intro Offer deal for Freyja ends today (Tuesday October 4). Last chance to grab this gem at a reduced price for quite a long time.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 4, 2016)

Downloading now. Thank you George.
Can't wait to try this out.


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 5, 2016)

Downloaded and having my first "play".
Wow...just wow. This is really great, and quite inspiring. Sounds amazing.


----------



## midiman (Oct 6, 2016)

I had to get this. Can't wait to try the polyphonic legato.


----------



## galactic orange (Oct 6, 2016)

Be careful! Hours will pass while playing this library!


----------



## SoNowWhat? (Oct 7, 2016)

galactic orange said:


> Be careful! Hours will pass while playing this library!


I haven't eaten for 2 days.*






*may not actually be true.


----------

